

Reply-all e-mail storm hits State Department - epi0Bauqu
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090110/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/state_department_e_mail

======
jgfoot
The problem here isn't the users; the problem is an e-mail server that allows
"reply all" to have this effect. Modify the server to prevent an employee from
sending one e-mail to more than X other employees. You will always have dumb
users, but your e-mail policy can be smart.

------
icey
This has been a huge problem across state and federal agencies for quite some
time.

One day, they'll discover BCC may be applicable for some of these emails.

